# Where Do I Get Good Beer Glasses?



## Bribie G (11/8/08)

Can't buy a decent beer glass anywhere. I've tried Big W, Kmart, Target, Robin's Kitchen, House, Reject shop and Crazy Clarks (desperation  ).
All they have are pooncy little highball glasses, shot glasses, wine glasses or sets of ten ounce 'pilsener' glasses, although no decent Czech/Slovak would be seen drinking out of them. 
Newsagents, gift shops and tobacco outlets have some excellent glasses but they are all printed with stupid messages like "Happy fat arse forty" or whatever.

What I need are nice simple schooner and pint glasses (straight and 'shoulder' designs), a few handled glasses (not the dimpled fake English ones, more the vertically-grooved cylindrical type). A couple of German Litre glasses like they have in the Bier Cafes. Nowhere to be found.

I don't want to resort to stealing from Irish pubs. 

Any suggestions in the Brisbane area?


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/8/08)

Admittedly not a specifically Brisbane suggestion, but go to any and all op-shops in the area. I got some really good quality glasses for $2 each just last week


----------



## Mitchell (11/8/08)

Not that I'm in Brisbane but I'd check out the hospitality stores in your area. A quick google turned this up:
http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/beer1.html

Trading Times
Monday to Friday
8.30AM to 5.00PM
Saturday
9.00AM to 2.00PM

Showroom
116 Brunswick Street
(Cnr Amelia Street)
Fortitude Valley
Brisbane, QLD.

There are likely others. Prices are unlikely to match an op shop but I'd expect them to be pretty reasonable.


----------



## bconnery (11/8/08)

Flea markets are also good. 
An expensive option, but probably definite for what you want is a place in the James St Market complex in the valley, I think it is a Wheel & Barrow store. 
Now that craftbrewer has taken over the Pub Shop they might have something too.


----------



## geoffi (11/8/08)

Our local German club often has promotional glassware to go with the beer on tap. I scored some beautiful Koestritzer Schwarzbier mugs that way. Might be worth enquiring if you have a similar establishment nearby. You might get some one-litre Masskrugs that way. (Not sure how else you'll come by them in Australia.)


----------



## yardy (11/8/08)

garage sales and the local sunday markets are the go


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/08)

Mitchell said:


> Not that I'm in Brisbane but I'd check out the hospitality stores in your area. A quick google turned this up:
> http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/beer1.html
> 
> Trading Times
> ...




Might be a faster trip to the Sunshine Coast store BribieG. 

Hospitality Superstore
35 Production Avenue
Warana QLD 4575
PH: 07 5493 1338

I bought the GCGRP7728 280ml Footed Beer glasses there, think they were $2.25 ea. Bit different shape to the ones you are looking for, the 7728's are more your beer geek style  for sniffers and swirlers :lol:

Screwy


----------



## the egg (11/8/08)

Have a chat to your local publican. 
Chances are he'll sell you a few, if not give them to you if you're a good customer.


----------



## TidalPete (11/8/08)

Geoffi said:


> Our local German club often has promotional glassware to go with the beer on tap.



+1

Got a few nice ones from the kraut Klub on Saturday.

TP :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/08)

Mitchell said:


> Not that I'm in Brisbane but I'd check out the hospitality stores in your area. A quick google turned this up:
> http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/beer1.html
> 
> Trading Times
> ...



Totally Brilliant. Genius. :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyatt_girth (11/8/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Admittedly not a specifically Brisbane suggestion, but go to any and all op-shops in the area. I got some really good quality glasses for $2 each just last week




+1 for the op-shops. My neighbour helped get my small collection going with a couple of rippers he picked up for 50 cents each. He is always trying to give me something nearly everytime I join him for a beer - usually a glass or some other brew related gear he spotted on one of his random drop-ins in search of glassware.


----------



## Slurpdog (11/8/08)

Visit your local pub/club, and make sure your missus takes a big handbag with her!


----------



## gibbocore (11/8/08)

Slurpdog said:


> Visit your local pub/club, and make sure your missus takes a big handbag with her!




haha i have a set of 4 shouldered pint glasses that i found in my missus handbag, cant believe she took them.... <_<


----------



## Snow (12/8/08)

BribieG said:


> Can't buy a decent beer glass anywhere. I've tried Big W, Kmart, Target, Robin's Kitchen, House, Reject shop and Crazy Clarks (desperation  ).
> All they have are pooncy little highball glasses, shot glasses, wine glasses or sets of ten ounce 'pilsener' glasses, although no decent Czech/Slovak would be seen drinking out of them.
> Newsagents, gift shops and tobacco outlets have some excellent glasses but they are all printed with stupid messages like "Happy fat arse forty" or whatever.
> 
> ...



Try Andale at 56 Cambridge St, Cooperoo or Executive Chef at South Brisbane.

Cheers - SNow


----------



## Screwtop (12/8/08)

Hospitality Superstore also have 900mm Shiny SS Mash Paddles too $27


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/8/08)

bconnery said:


> Flea markets are also good.
> An expensive option, but probably definite for what you want is a place in the James St Market complex in the valley, I think it is a Wheel & Barrow store.



Second that one, was there yesterday and saw many glasses I'd be happy to have at home.

Didn't locate the good bottleshop everyone has been raving about on Ann Street though


----------



## Batz (12/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> Hospitality Superstore also have 900mm Shiny SS Mash Paddles too $27




Yes love that shop,and the wife like it too :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## bonj (12/8/08)

I have the TK310-068 glasses and they're excellent. I bought them online through barware.com.au, but they seem to have stopped selling glassware online. Probably because they couldn't pack them properly...


----------



## InCider (12/8/08)




----------



## tonydav (12/8/08)

From the ebay thread there's a couple of options available:

Beer steins x 24

Frosted beer glasses x 24

Both look pretty good to me. If it wouldn't be grounds for divorce I'd get a box of each.


----------



## Screwtop (12/8/08)

InCider said:


>




Pure class, looks like that beer has been freshly dipped from the fermenter too :lol:


----------



## Franko (12/8/08)

Incider you give new meaning to drinking your starters

Franko


----------



## bindi (13/8/08)

inCider that is class :icon_cheers: is that 'man cordial' in that jar?


----------



## Screwtop (13/8/08)

Franko said:


> Incider you give new meaning to drinking your starters
> 
> Franko



ROTHLMGO ya gotta know him eh Franko :lol: :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (13/8/08)

bindi said:


> inCider that is class :icon_cheers: is that 'man cordial' in that jar?


Come again?  

Campbell


----------



## InCider (13/8/08)

Yep. It's man-cordial (not man-glue Campbell!) :lol: 

No, it's not a starter, but I have tried one before. Not bad either. :icon_cheers:


----------

